# Was sent this photo from Costa Rica



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/tn2.jpghttp://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/tn1.jpghttp://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/tn.jpg

These are the only photos he sent, but I'd like to know what it is(since he doesn't know).....any ideas? I'm pretty good with timber in the USA and a few AU species, but I don't even know where to start looking for a Costa Rica species(or at least an accurate website to look at).



Do I want this stuff?




Scott (shipping might be....well 'greedy') B


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks delicious!!! :):):):):)


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like some kind of vine... I have a sneaky suspicion it would make me break out in a rash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

My experience with vines......are they shrink up really bad!


Scott (I am leaning toward the "I'll pass") B


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't believe the images are legit. Call me skeptical.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2013)

I keep having these déjà Vu feelings about the photos like I've seen theat stuff before... Maybe on IAP?


----------

